# FREE/PAID Site



## SoccerBetA (Sep 25, 2013)

http://soccer.betting-advices.net/

soccer.betting-advices.net comprises of a team of dedicated professional soccer analysts working together tirelessly to help struggling punters all over the world who fail to profit from their bets. In a more straightforward term, soccer.betting-advices.net is your ultimate gateway to escape from the captivity of the negativity. soccer.betting-advices.net welcomes all soccer punters out there. Here is your best chance to recoup back all your losses and to even see profits in your betting account almost instantly. All you have to do now is simply select from our affordable VIP packages. Yes! Winning does comes with cost. However, these cost will not mean anything to you, as your winnings will simply be much much much more the the price that you are going to pay for the soccer tips. And if you are willing to pay the price for your winning picks now, you are definitely on your way to winning yet again. Be mentally prepared! Because you are going to start seeing profits into your betting account once again!

We offer you soccer predictions with very high percents to go trough, which we already proove in* last month (August)* that we working very well , *when we made profit 133,80 UNITS!!!!* We continuing our *success* in *September* too!!!* After 20 Picks in September we already made 78,90 UNITS, ROI: 139,45%*

*
We offer 3 different options to buy our Picks or Package:
- Skrill (Moneybookers)
- Paypal
- Paysafecard*

*Our website: http://soccer.betting-advices.net/
Subscription: http://soccer.betting-advices.net/subscription/
Archive: http://soccer.betting-advices.net/archive/*

*Join tu us and be a winner like many others they already did.*


----------



## SoccerBetA (Sep 26, 2013)

Wednesday Pick was unfortunatelly Lost.
*September* statistics still *georgeus*: *19 WIN*, *6 Lost* !!!!!

*After 20 Picks in September we already made 78,90 UNITS, ROI: 139,45%* (*monthly statistics refreshing after 10 days, last refresh 20.09.*)

*Thursday Pick is available until 26.09., 19:00 CET* *(Odd over 2)*

*Take Subscription for 1 or more Picks here*: http://soccer.betting-advices.net/subscription/

Rgd, Betting advices


----------



## SoccerBetA (Sep 28, 2013)

Friday Pick *WONNNNN*.
*September* statistics is really *georgeus*: *20 WIN*, *7 Lost* !!!!!

*After 20 Picks in September we already made 78,90 UNITS, ROI: 139,45%* (*monthly statistics refreshing after 10 days, last refresh 20.09.*)

*Saturday Pick is available until 28.09., 17:00 CET* *(Odd 2)*

*Take Subscription for 1 or more Picks here*: http://soccer.betting-advices.net/subscription/

Rgd, Betting advices


----------



## SoccerBetA (Sep 29, 2013)

Yesterday Pick *WONNN* again.
*September* statistics is really* georgeus*: *21 WIN*, *7 Lost *!!!!!

*After 20 Picks in September we already made 78,90 UNITS, ROI: 139,45% *(*monthly statistics refreshing after 10 days, last refresh 20.09.*)

*Sunday Pick is available until 29.09., 19:00 CET (Odd 1,90)
Take Subscription for 1 or more Picks here: http://soccer.betting-advices.net/subscription/
*Rgd, Betting advices


----------



## SoccerBetA (Sep 30, 2013)

Yesterday Pick *WONNN* again.
*September* statistics is *fantastic again*: *22 WIN*, *7 Lost *!!!!!

*After 20 Picks in September we already made 78,90 UNITS, ROI: 139,45% *(*monthly statistics refreshing after 10 days, last update 20.09.*)

*Monday Pick is available until 30.09., 20:00 CET (Odd 1,90+)
Take Subscription for 1 or more Picks here: http://soccer.betting-advices.net/subscription/
*
Rgd, Betting advices


----------



## SoccerBetA (Oct 1, 2013)

September is finish. 
*Lets take a look September statistics*: *22 WIN*, *8 Lost* , *Success*: *73,33%*, *Av. Bets*: 10 Units, *Av. Odd*: 1,89, *Units +/-*: *+116,60*, *ROI*: *138,87%*

*Summary (All time, August+September) statistics*: *45 WIN*, *15 Lost* , *Success*: *75,00%*, *Av. Bets*: 10 Units, *Av. Odd*: 1,885, *Units +/-*: *+250,40*, *ROI*: *144,71%*

*Fantastic* profits, what do you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



?

*Take Subscription for 1 or more Picks right now*: http://soccer.betting-advices.net/subscription/
*Archive*: http://soccer.betting-advices.net/archive/

*Join to us and be a winner *





*Rgd, Betting advices *


----------

